# And The Winner Is!



## Chris (Jul 13, 2006)

Big video, don't want to ruin the suprise. We couldn't do the rat any more damage, the poor thing is just freaked out to no end.

We got the lovely Stephanie to pull numbers out of a hat. Yeah, it sucks, the rat would have ruled, but hey, at least we can say "No animals were harmed (much) in the making of this raffle video".

Thank you VERY much to everyone that entered. You all fuckin' rock, this was fun to do, and we'll definitely be doing it again.

Thus: The Winning Video (20MB):

Fuck You, Chip!

Note: I say the F-word a lot, as I had about 8 beers between the start of the rat-debacle and the actual drawing.


----------



## Josh (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## David (Jul 13, 2006)

ahahhaha, it's taking forever to download! and it doesn't say who wins in the thread! 


the suspense... 1 in 27, yeah right Davy boy...

But yes, great way to raise money for the site, and definately really fun! Great idea, which must be done again.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 13, 2006)

Josh want your 20 bucks back for that H207?


----------



## Scott (Jul 13, 2006)

Congrats!

Now, back to the snake with 20 rats idea....


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2006)

Josh said:


>



Oldschool picstory inc, lol.


----------



## Josh (Jul 13, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Josh want your 20 bucks back for that H207?


No thanks! 



Chris said:


> Oldschool picstory inc, lol.


Is that still around?


----------



## Drew (Jul 13, 2006)

That was AWESOME.


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2006)

Looking for the picstory now.


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2006)

I know I have the old picstory somewhere, I'll try and find it in a bit. I need to clean up my house and grab a fuckin' beer right now. 

Congrats man. Forge much metal with it.


----------



## Berger (Jul 13, 2006)

I didn't win, and I still had a great time watching the vids..can't wait for the next one!

pics!!


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 13, 2006)

Wicked video-draw,wicked guitar raffle too.

Nice work Chris!!!!!!!! 

I would have taken part but it would have cost too much to mail the guitar to me and i never win shit anyway! 

I will send a 'sevenstring.org' donation to you very soon (honest!).


Hmmm........ Stephanie is indeed 'lovely',as described.


----------



## nyck (Jul 13, 2006)

So who won?! The number 19 isn't enough for me lol


lmao @ everyone trying to get a shot of Stephanie's titties. They are nice, gotta admit


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hahaha, white belt \m/


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 13, 2006)

nyck said:


> So who won?! The number 19 isn't enough for me lol
> 
> 
> lmao @ everyone trying to get a shot of Stephanie's titties. They are nice, gotta admit



Josh is 19.


----------



## Steve (Jul 13, 2006)

Can I eat the Chocolate?


----------



## nyck (Jul 13, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Josh is 19.


Sweet, congrats Josh and the other dudes who won the shirt and stickers.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 13, 2006)

Congrats to all! Except for the guy who won the sticker, your life sucks.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 13, 2006)

Funny ass video.

Congrats to Josh and all.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 13, 2006)

Congrats to Josh...


----------



## giannifive (Jul 14, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Congrats to all! Except for the guy who won the sticker, your life sucks.


That's *two* stickers, bitch


----------



## darren (Jul 14, 2006)

Stephanie is cute.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 14, 2006)

darren said:


> Stephanie is cute.


lol...somebody says it outright 

+1


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 14, 2006)

That was a riot. Too bad Chip wanted nothing to do with it!

Congrats Josh!


----------



## Drew (Jul 14, 2006)

darren said:


> Stephanie is cute.



Cool girl, too - she has to be, to put up with the likes of Chris and his roommate.  



(besides, she kept defending my pink polo shirt from Chris. )


----------



## Oguz286 (Jul 14, 2006)

Stephanie is really cute!  Congrats to Josh and forge some badass, true as fuck metal with it! 


(besides, she kept defending my pink polo shirt from Chris. )

DAMN she must be REALLY nice!  I wouldnt have


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 14, 2006)

Oguz286 said:


> (besides, she kept defending my pink polo shirt from Chris. )
> 
> DAMN she must be REALLY nice!  I wouldnt have



I actually like pink shirts. And congrats to 2nd and 3rd as well!


----------



## mat091285 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok this is kind of a stupid request but, Chris could you post up the Vid you did on demonstrating the ESP H 7 string prize guitar? i lost it .....


----------



## Chris (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.sevenstring.org/chris/207.wmv


----------



## No ConeSS (Jul 16, 2006)

Just found this vid, wondering who won. Excellent vid! I was luck number 27! Sweet! Great idea, Chris!


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2006)

No ConeSS said:


> Just found this vid, wondering who won. Excellent vid! I was luck number 27! Sweet! Great idea, Chris!



Congrats! 

Before I mail this sucker out, the shirt I have left (the booby prize!) is a black/silver, size Large. If that's no good for ya, the next run of shirts should be taking orders in about a week, and you're welcome to take a slot in there instead and get whatever size you'd like. Let me know.


----------



## Mind Riot (Jul 16, 2006)

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## mat091285 (Jul 16, 2006)

Chris said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/chris/207.wmv



CHEERS!! Chris!!


----------



## Josh (Jul 21, 2006)

I've been so busy this week that I've only had a chance to play the 207 the first night I brought it home. 

Stupid work.


----------

